# Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?



## sanddorn (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

müssen Pflanzen eigentlich unbedingt in Pflanzkörbe umgetopft werden, oder kann ich sie auch in dem Topf lassen, in dem ich sie gekauft habe? (Der ist rundherum geschlossen und hat nur unten Öffnungen.)
Wenn ja, warum?

Lieben Gruß
petra


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*

Hallo Petra,

ich würde die Pflanzen aus den Töpfen nehmen und vorsichtig die vorhandene Erde von den Wurzeln abspülen. Danach würde ich sie ohne Töpfe in den Substrat setzen. Was hast du denn als Bodengrund?


----------



## deichhase (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*

Moin Petra,
das Thema hatten wir schon einige Male.
Die Töpfe, in denen die Seerosen verkauft werden sind in der Regel zu eng und zu tief. Seerosen sind Flachwurzler.
Ich habe die Seerosen in Körbe gesetzt. (Bäckerkörbe, ca 8 cm hoch und 40x30 cm). Als Substrat ein Sand-Lehmgemisch, dort den Seerosenstock flach eingelegt, mit Kiesel bedeckt, damit es nicht aufsteigt und die Fischis nicht so viel rumbuddeln. Dann je einen Düngekegel in das Substrat und auf 20 cm Tiefe abgesenkt. Wenn mehr als 5 Blätter dasind, evtl. weiter absenken bis auf 50 cm Tiefe. Unsere Seerosen blühen dauernd. Die Düngung wiederhole ich jedes Jahr.
Abhängig ist es von der Sorte, also ob du Halbzwerge oder Zwergseerosen hast.
Wenn Seerosen direkt ins Substrat gepflanzt werden besteht die Gefahr, daß sie ihre Wurzel unkontrolliert ausbreiten. Seerosenwurzeln werden schon mal armdick und sind dann nur noch mit großem Geschütz zu beschneiden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen.

Levke


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*

Ich hab das Problem gerade auch.  Ich wollte nun gewaschenen Sand besorgen bis zu einer Körnung von 2mm.
Die Pflanzen wollte ich dann in gewaschene Plastikbecher (von Eispackungen oder so) setzen. Damit im Teich nix aufschäumt oder Nährstoffe im Schach zu halten sollte nur dort der Lehm mit rein.
Das wurde auch hier und dort so empfohlen.

Wo bekäm ich denn Lehm her, den ich dem gewaschenen Sand beimischen könnte?


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*

hallo Petra

eines kann man pauschal sagen:
Die Pflanzen müssen aus den Töpfen erst mal raus.
Alles andere ist Ansichtssache und eine Frage,was man haben will bzw. wohin man pflanzt.
Ich hab schon alles ausprobiert. Nur die vorhandene Erde hab ich noch nie abgespült. 
In meinen Badewannen hab ich alles frei ausgepflanzt und teilweise sogar gedüngt bzw in Teicherde gepflanzt.
In meinen kleinen Minis (max 40l Wannen) stehen ausbreitungsfreudige Pflanzen in kleinen Töpfen, der Rest ist frei im Substrat gepflanzt.

Seerosen sollten in Eimern o.ä. gepflanzt werden,da man sie jährlich düngen sollte, wenn man was von der Rose auch haben will.
Wobei die "Baumarkt" Rosen bzgl Dünger und Blühfreudigkeit nicht so zickig sind.

In einen großen Teich die Pflanzen in Töpfe mit Sand/Lehm zu setzen, ist für einige Pflanzen suboptimal. Etliche kommen jedoch auch damit zurecht.

Du siehst,von mir kommt keine definitive Aussage : So und nicht anders ! 
Dazu sind all die Wasserpflanzen viel zu verschieden in ihren Ansprüchen.
Genauso wie die Besitzer der Teiche.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*

tja, jeder machts anders.  Wie soll man da tips geben.

Ich probiers mit Substrat aus Quarzsand und dann Sand/Lehm-Gemisch in durchsichtigen Plastikbechern


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*



Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:


> ....in durchsichtigen Plastikbechern





was hat das für einen tieferen Grund ?


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*

sie kosten nix (gewaschener Plastikabfall), man sieht das Gefäss nicht, weil es im Sand versenkt wird und denke mal die Tiefe des Gefässes ist ausreichend.

Das ganze hätte auch den Vorteil, dass ich die Pflanzen nochmal umsetzen könnte. Da ich das alles zum ersten mal mache ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben, dass der 1. gewählte Pflanz-Standort nicht der optimale ist.


----------



## sanddorn (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Müssen Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe?*

...oh, ...da hat sich ja was über's Wochenende getan..
Viele Dank für die Antworten.
_Andrea,_ du fragtest nach meinem Bodengrund.., ich hab keinen. Da ich nur einen Miniteich habe (durchgesägtes Weinfass), stehen die Pflanzen so auf dem Boden.
_Levke,_ isch haabe gar keine Seerosen  Aber trotzdem danke für deine Tipps, vielleicht kommen ja mal welche hinzu.

Na, denn kann ich es ja fast halten wie'n Dachdecker.

Vielleicht sollt ich mein __ Pfeilkraut besser in ein etwas größeres Gefäß (Pflanzkorb) stecken. Ich hab mich schon gewundert warum es nicht richtig wachsen will...

Viele Grüße
petra


----------

